# What car do you use for delivery?



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

2008 Altima Coupe. Not easy sometimes


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

2015 Lincoln MKT. I also do Uber Lux / SUV tho.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

2012 VW GTI


----------



## Jesus Pereda JR (Mar 31, 2015)

2014 nissan pathfinder


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

1975 Pacer


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Basmati said:


> 2015 Lincoln MKT. I also do Uber Lux / SUV tho.


 lol hows the mileage on that mkt in stop in go city traffic? LOL i just dont get it is it worth it? you remind me of a guy i know 2015 camaro 2016 mustang and 2 motorcycles... he litterally does flex and uber 6 days a week just to pay for the shit he has. he doesnt even have the time to use them.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

impoorlikeyou said:


> lol hows the mileage on that mkt in stop in go city traffic? LOL i just dont get it is it worth it? you remind me of a guy i know 2015 camaro 2016 mustang and 2 motorcycles... he litterally does flex and uber 6 days a week just to pay for the shit he has. he doesnt even have the time to use them.


I get a little over 16 miles per gallon. If all I did was Amazon than it definitely wouldn't be worth it. Because I do Uber Lux in between blocks tho, it works out pretty good. I spend about $20 per day on gas but I make between $1000 - $1500 per week.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

2009 prius


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> lol hows the mileage on that mkt in stop in go city traffic? LOL i just dont get it is it worth it? you remind me of a guy i know 2015 camaro 2016 mustang and 2 motorcycles... he litterally does flex and uber 6 days a week just to pay for the shit he has. he doesnt even have the time to use them.


I'm guessing uber eats as the only 2 cars listed are 2 doors.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I have an SUV but I started driving my tiny sedan after I saw how many fewer packages I started getting.. lol the people who do this for in a mini van are definitely losing money.



Basmati said:


> 2015 Lincoln MKT. I also do Uber Lux / SUV tho.


I wouldn't flex in such a nice car. The wear and tear of delivering packages is rough


----------

